# POP QUIZ ! !



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is just a little fun quiz for us here......._and perhaps some new knowledge_.



_I'll explain what this item is and how it's used in a little while later._

http://i.Rule #2/Chx4mDgl.jpg


*Ok...guess away!!!*


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> This is just a little fun quiz for us here......._and perhaps some new knowledge_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vintage wooden ww1 grenade


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 11, 2013)

A whatyoumaycallit


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2013)

I dont know but its the best one ive ever seen


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2013)

Screw top container to hold stick matches. Ya never want to have loose stick matches in your front pockets- accidental ignition is almost inevitable and end result is extremely unpleasant.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 11, 2013)

I have to go with Mike - some sort of treen ware. I k ow Roman soldiers used to carry something similar to hold needles for sewing everything from hides to themselves


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Screw top container to hold stick matches. Ya never want to have loose stick matches in your front pockets- accidental *ignition* is almost inevitable and end result is extremely unpleasant.




You are on the right track...


getting warmer...


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Tinder Box?


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 11, 2013)

What it looks like to me is............no I can't say that on this site!:teethlaugh:


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Tinder Box?



Close....

It's a fire piston. Simple to make, lasts long time, and everyone who goes out in the woods should have one. They are made with a wide variety of materials and shapes, and retail for $30 and up, but can be made for practically nothing. Here's a video on it...start it at 3:10 to get to the good stuff.






Here's some more info...
http://www.primitiveways.com/

Anyone interested in trying to make one?


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 11, 2013)

Neat! You learn something new every day!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought it was a pessary... Wouldn't want to mix that up with something that starts fires!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 11, 2013)

Those are cool and impressive - I would love to have one someday, whether made for me or by me.


----------

